# Seiko 6309 tinkering advice needed



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

I have a 1977 Seiko 6309-7040 that I am tinkering with, I bought it off Faze and deliberately bought a slightly scruffy watch as a project. I have ordered the parts for a new Bezel and I am thinking about replacing the Crown, Crystal and Gaskets though not sure I have the nerve to go for it at the moment. Yobokies has the Crystal I want plus he has new old stock Crowns. I have found a source for the Gaskets and bought them thinking they arent too expensive and even if I dont get the nerve up its no big loss and I could pass them on.

Crystal removal. I have removed the Bezel and the Crystal retaining ring is it simply a press out job for the Crystal I have a press tool and Nylon Dies. Does it need much force, Crystals I have removed so far have popped out quite easily.

Crystal fitting. Is it a reverse job and how much pressure should it take to get everything seated straight. Does the Crystal click in place like a tension ring fitment or is it just seated in the Gasket.

Do I use Silicone grease on the Crystal Gasket or should it go in dry. Not too bothered about making it 100% waterproof this is a tinker project I am not planning to go anywhere near water deeper than 6 inches.

Crown removal and replacement. I have removed non screw down Crowns before is it the same grip Stem in a Pin Vice and lefty loosey righty tighty or are the stems glued or locked in place.

I have looked in the usual places for advice but wanted some 6309 specific advice as there doesnt seem to be much on the web or if there is it seems to be youtube vids of a Fillipino whos tool kit consists of a hammer and a tin of WD40.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2015)

the crystal doesn't press into a nylon gasket/seal like you would imagine, its seated in rubber with a metal retaining ring holding the crystal against the rubber gasket the crystal edge is tapered, i struggled a bit, but i was trying to refit into an old gasket, i bought a new one and it helped a bit, but can still be awkward, you don't need to grease the seal. i may be wrong, but is the stem on these three part? IE stem, washer, spring and second screwed stem that fits the crown










the second part of the stem that is in the crown also unscrews, you cant unscrew it without stripping the stem down


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2015)

i clearly can't count, its a 4 part stem DUH :wacko:


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks Bruce. I havent got as far as removing the Crystal, Case Back or Crown yet I want to make sure I have all the parts on hand first so it could be a few weeks before I get to it. To remove the 1st longer stem iit looks like a twist and unlock. To remove the 2nd shorter fixed stem is it the same as a non screw crown grip it in a pin vice and unscrew.

I found an image that explains how the Crwon and Stem works


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2015)

you can slide the stem to the side, but watch for the spring and washer, they WILL ping, strip it down in small plastic bag, or simply just buy a new stem off ebay, it will make more sense when you look closely at it


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

> you can slide the stem to the side, but watch for the spring and washer, they WILL ping, strip it down in small plastic bag, or simply just buy a new stem off ebay, it will make more sense when you look closely at it


I have learnt my lesson on springy little flying parts :wacko:

A roll of clear plastic bags is already in the cupboard ready for catching duties :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2015)

fastmongrel said:


> > you can slide the stem to the side, but watch for the spring and washer, they WILL ping, strip it down in small plastic bag, or simply just buy a new stem off ebay, it will make more sense when you look closely at it
> 
> 
> I have learnt my lesson on springy little flying parts :wacko:
> ...


its a very fast learning curve :laugh:


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

Finished the watch last week but only just got round to uploading some pics. Quite proud of my little self, all new gaskets, crystal, NOS crown and bezel insert. I didnt do anything to the case as I didnt want it over finished I wanted it to look used. I forgot to take a before photo but the crystal was well scratched.

IMG_20151019_113111440 by Stuart, on Flickr

IMG_20151030_105813749 by Stuart, on Flickr

IMG_20151030_105652466 by Stuart, on Flickr


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Not sure about that strap but the watch is a cracker - congrats & well done :thumbsup:


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

pauluspaolo said:


> Not sure about that strap but the watch is a cracker - congrats & well done :thumbsup:


 Its a £2.95 ebay special I just put it on whilst I was checking everything was working okay. I am on the hunt for a nice bracelet for it maybe a Shark Mesh or an original Seiko bracelet.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2015)

lovely job, well done :clap:


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

Bruce said:


> lovely job, well done :clap:


 Thank you I will be taking orders soon :wacko: :swoon:


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

That is a great restoration job - well done you.
Like paulus said, don't like the strap but then if that is your preference then go for it.
But the watch itself looks absolutely brilliant.

David


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

DJH584 said:


> That is a great restoration job - well done you.
> Like paulus said, don't like the strap but then if that is your preference then go for it.
> But the watch itself looks absolutely brilliant.
> 
> David


 It was just a temporary strap to check everything was working. I have got my eye on a Ploprof bracelet on fleabay


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

I have have heard of Ploprof but have no experience of the straps.

It will be interesting to see what it looks like on that strap.

David


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

Just taken a photo of the original crystal. Its pretty well scuffed.

IMG_20151030_210404931 by Stuart, on Flickr


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Impressive restoration......well done.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

GOOD show!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I've a Pogue dial somehwere that needs a case, movement and putting together - - - :whistling:

Nice job my Man! :notworthy:


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice job and imo a nice strap too. Well done that man.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

id like to buy one of those - just to take it apart!


----------

